# Pink Bow vs. Deer help



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

oh, and the catch is. If the pink bow will spook deer, she is going to go with the Realtree Trykon with new arrows with pink fletching.


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

Deer are color blind. A friend of mine shot a 14 point with a hot pink bow with hot pink and white fletchings. Look at it this way: if blaze orange isn't a problem, why would pink be?


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Buy her a bowtech equalizer, my wife loves hers and the 40-50lb limbs will go down to 37lbs.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

nope....I shot my deer last year with a blue Martin Slayer x.....chrome cams and all


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

would be a problem for Turkey, not for deer...


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Deer are colorblind.... they will see movement no matter what color it is..... The key is to sit still....


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

See, 

I knew guys and gals at AT would have the answers.

Now, i just need to get her input before i buy anything for her, I don't wanna get the wrong color and hear about it everytime we shoot.


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

*pink bow*

i have to disagree with the mojority on this. I do think that deer are color blind but i beleive that they see any solid especially bright color much beter in the woods. Get her the realtree hoyt and let her get pink vanes or other small accessories but not a pink bow besides a camo bow will be much easier to move if she decides to change bows in the futur. Just my two cents worth good luck and enjoy.


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Get the Pink bow. If this what she wants it will keep her interested in archery. Deer are color blind.


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

D-bow said:


> i have to disagree with the mojority on this. I do think that deer are color blind but i beleive that they see any solid especially bright color much beter in the woods. Get her the realtree hoyt and let her get pink vanes or other small accessories but not a pink bow besides a camo bow will be much easier to move if she decides to change bows in the futur. Just my two cents worth good luck and enjoy.




UPDATE:

We went with the Hoyt Trykon Sport in Camo 25" draw set at 30 #s to start, Wisker Biscuit, my old Cobra sight, and a dozen Beman Hunter Junior arrows fletched with Pink, White, Blue Blazers. I didn't pick the colors, she did.

We should be ready to go by next Friday when both of are schedules meet again


----------



## Pink Genes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Pink Bows*

Accuracy is the key! I have the only pink camo bow made to date and I've harvested over a dozen big game not to mention a turkey. By the way, I also designed the first "Pink" VForce arrows after my favorite OPI nail polish. They also work very well and are now on the market. I love hunting but I never wanted to give up my Pink Genes~


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

System said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> We went with the Hoyt Trykon Sport in Camo 25" draw set at 30 #s to start, Wisker Biscuit, my old Cobra sight, and a dozen Beman Hunter Junior arrows fletched with Pink, White, Blue Blazers. I didn't pick the colors, she did.
> 
> We should be ready to go by next Friday when both of are schedules meet again


Good deal!!! Thats a great start!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Pink Genes said:


> Accuracy is the key! I have the only pink camo bow made to date and I've harvested over a dozen big game not to mention a turkey. By the way, I also designed the first "Pink" VForce arrows after my favorite OPI nail polish. They also work very well and are now on the market. I love hunting but I never wanted to give up my Pink Genes~


Would love to see pics of the bow and arrows


----------



## bluesun7602 (Aug 23, 2005)

i shot my first deer with the hoyt ultraelite in the blue fusion color, it surprised all of us actually. they all thought the shiny chrome limbs would be a dead giveaway that i was lurking and they wanted to tape it up with moleskin and camo ducttape but i wouldn't let them. my second time out i got my deer, so it's totally doable. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

System... good job getting her interested and sharing her enthusiasm.. :thumb:

Sounds like you have a new student on your hands.... :wink:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Pink actually is used as a desert camoflage. SAS land rovers used this scheme for years on the short wheelbase land rovers, hence the term pinky's. The German Imperial Air Service also used pink in the lozenge camo pattern in WWI. Flamingo's are pink for the same reason sand or earth viewed from afar, especially when heat mirage is present appear pink in colour.


----------



## B.Butch (May 29, 2007)

yep that is true deer are color blind but they see a break in pattern if it has a cam pattern they will never no the diff what color it is


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, update for all of those playing the home game.
This was last weekend








as you can kinda see, at 10 yards, couple inch group

Then today, at 15 yards


















I don't know whether to be proud or take up rifle hunting


----------



## dorris (Aug 30, 2006)

heres my wifes pink bow , Its 35#@25" 3 piecee takedown longbow .


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

i dunno about shooting infront of the window???? not safe.. but good shooting!!


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

Quickpin87 said:


> i dunno about shooting infront of the window???? not safe.. but good shooting!!


that is my dad's shed. I got the clearance. (it wouldn't be the first time an errant arrow got stuck in the shed)


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

System said:


> So,
> 
> I went to a local pro shop yesterday, and not seeing my girlfriend much during the week due to my "interesting" schedule she came along. I have been thinking about buying her a bow for awhile. Mainly since I'd rather her come with me in Oct-Jan instead of sitting at home waiting for me to come back.
> 
> ...


-------------
Like the other post said .We ware orange.

Suggestion] you might check your state deer laws for bow weight.Here in my state 35 pounds would be a little light.
But one could buy a extra set of limbs.Since see won't be shooting it, like she would be targets.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Unk Bond said:


> -------------
> Like the other post said .We ware orange.
> 
> Suggestion] you might check your state deer laws for bow weight.Here in my state 35 pounds would be a little light.
> But one could buy a extra set of limbs.Since see won't be shooting it, like she would be targets.


Very good point :thumb: sometimes a state may regulate arrow weight too. AZ only has a 40 draw weight requirement but not arrow weight.


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know about every state but I know in the states around here you are required to wear hunter fluorescent orange on your head and a minimum of 50% on your chest and back area. People still harvest animals with that on. I also think people give deer way to much credit even if the could make out pink do ya think they are going to look at it and go "hey that's pink" there's nothing pink in the woods. I have more NEON YELLOW done on my bow than should be allowed for a hunting set up. Didn't really get the chance to ask the deer if they saw it before the arrow passed through at 12 and 15 yards.

Sorry for the opinion post here, but I get a lot of OMG the deer are going to see that with my bow and it's kind of a ichy trugger with me.


----------



## artomcaller (Aug 29, 2006)

System said:


> I don't know whether to be proud or take up rifle hunting


Take it from me, System. Take up rifle hunting! My wife has been shooting less than a year and she put the 20 point smackdown on me last month at a local shoot. At our last shoot, I barely pulled out a win on her (only beat her by 4 points). Man you better get ready to eat a little crow!

Congrats on the new hunting partner! Shooting together will bring you closer.


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

so, she busted a couple of knocks last night and trashed one of her fletchings.

i thinking about stealing all but one of her arrows so no more damage can occur


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

System said:


> so, she busted a couple of knocks last night and trashed one of her fletchings.
> 
> i thinking about stealing all but one of her arrows so no more damage can occur


Great shooting!! :lol: Make her shoot different spots.. it's better practice anyway... :wink: One arrow at a spot.. unless ya miss.. then you can shoot one more at it...


----------

